# another moss question :) - Kyoto moss spores??



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

Has anyone tired these in their vivs? I read somewhere (I think on a UK forum) that they could be used.. and looked pretty good.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I personally have never used it but know people in the UK that do and have some success with it. I cant remember if it needs a dormant period or not  it's used mainly for bonsai.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

*moss*

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/albums/userpics/10275/normal_1amoss.jpg
i use it and i dont think it needs a dormant period at all, it grows pretty quickly and well and looks great, heres a picture of it growing in a seed tray.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

That's awesome.. I like the color of green.. it's not that dark kind you see everywhere.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Here you go Louis


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

thats awesome moss>!! So is that the one they get to grow on orchids too???


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

I have seen it used on bonsai, but most orchid growers would consider it a weed. Always start the spores in a flat, not in the tanks, because the plantlets are sensitive to trampling. Good luck with it.


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

I've been thinking about kyoto moss too and was wondering:

1.) If you start it in a tray what kind of soil do you grow it on?
2.) How much light and humidity does it need?
3.) And how long does it usually take to grow?

Sorry if these q's have already been answered.
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

*moss*

it takes about 3 weeks before you see signs of growth usually but then it grows quite fast but it can be alot faster if you sprasy it with ricewater and use more than one packet of spores for the tray. i just put clingfilm over it to keep humidity up and left it in a bright room.


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

hey louis,
how do you move the moss where you want it after starting it in trays?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

*moss*

well in this case i wanted it in the tray but i did later move it into a vivarium, make sure if you move it after its grown that you take all the soil beneath the moss aswell as this contains moss 'protonema'? i think thats the word anyway and after a while you will see green bits in the soil at the edges where it meets the glass in your vivarium which basically means that the moss is spreading throughout the soil which it colonizes first before growing above the surface. i used a a mixture of house plant compost and sand for mine but you can use peat or peat moss too i think. as i say, it grows faster if you spray it with rice water. one cool thing you can do with these spores aswell is if you have a RO unit or some rain water you can fill a spray bottle up with it, mix in the spores and spray them throughout your viv if you do this i would also have some growing in a tray as backup. the spray method works best with ricewater too but im not sure how good that would be for frogs and plants, buy two packets and spray one in each day for two days and if you use ricewater make sure you dont let it go off so keep it in the fridge.

a bit long and rambling but i hope its been of some help to you. it really is a very good kind of moss.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Kyoto Moss*

I bought 2 packs of spore. I will try it both ways (tray/spray) and let everyone know how it does.


----------

